# Feedback on Rocky Mountain Vertex 30



## 1mystk (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm a newbie rookie rider and have been asking and reading on some bikes to potentially purchase.

I walked into one of the LBS in my area.

I decided to take a look at the Rocky's - I figured to take one out for a spin... no such luck as they didn't have any in my size... they had a sweet lookin Rocky Mountain Vertex 30 - the kid that worked there insisted that a 18.5" frame was a good fit for me... he kept telling me what a good deal it was... I said, well it wasn't much of a deal if the bike didn't fit me ... I asked him a bunch of questions about the bike in general and he didn't knw much... he was too busy drooling over a Fisher that was on the floor that he tried to sell to me too... 

I am 5'3" with a 30 inch inseam and only 120 lbs... 

the RM Vertex was nice and light. When I did manage to get on the seat and get a feel of it, it was not bad.

I really wished that they had one with a smaller frame... 

Anyone of you ladies have a RM Vertex 30? And can give me some feedback on this bike?? Preferably what you like best about the bikes and more specific what you don't like about it.

I have only been riding for a few months and never rode as a child, so I was told Hardtail was the best way to go ... for now  

Your help is greatly appreciated! :thumbsup:


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

My daughter rides an 18.5 inch RMB Element she is 5-6 with a 32 inseam, (similiar frame but full suspension. Also my buddy rides an 18.5 inch RMB Vertex, he is 5-10. He beats it to death 4 to 5 times a week and it just keeps rolling.

You probably want a 16.5 inch.

Vertex is a Great bike


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

1mystk said:


> I'm a newbie rookie rider and have been asking and reading on some bikes to potentially purchase.
> 
> they had a sweet lookin Rocky Mountain Vertex 30 - the kid that worked there insisted that a 18.5" frame was a good fit for me... he kept telling me what a good deal it was... I said, well it wasn't much of a deal if the bike didn't fit me
> 
> I am 5'3" with a 30 inch inseam and only 120 lbs...


Way too big. I'm your height and we sell Rocky's. I would ride a 15.5" or 16" at the most.

Also, and I may ruffle some feathers out there, but I'll say it anyway, aluminum frames for short (er) people are pretty darn harsh. Shorter tubes mean less flex, the less fex in the tubes, the less forgiving the frame, thus you can end up with a punishing ride. Some people say that for beginners it doesn't matter since they aren't on the bike as long as an enthusiast, but I'll thrrow it out there anyway. I don't know what price range you are looking at, and I realize that aluminum bikes tend to be cheaper than steel, if they are of the same quality, but it's something to consider.


----------



## 1mystk (Sep 28, 2006)

jeffscott said:


> My daughter rides an 18.5 inch RMB Element she is 5-6 with a 32 inseam, (similiar frame but full suspension. Also my buddy rides an 18.5 inch RMB Vertex, he is 5-10. He beats it to death 4 to 5 times a week and it just keeps rolling.
> 
> You probably want a 16.5 inch.
> 
> Vertex is a Great bike


Thanks for the feedback... it helps when people are out there riding the tar out of them... I know that a few other recommend them... but heck i looked like a barbie doll figure on a 18.5" frame!


----------



## 1mystk (Sep 28, 2006)

screampint said:


> Way too big. I'm your height and we sell Rocky's. I would ride a 15.5" or 16" at the most.
> 
> Also, and I may ruffle some feathers out there, but I'll say it anyway, aluminum frames for short (er) people are pretty darn harsh. Shorter tubes mean less flex, the less fex in the tubes, the less forgiving the frame, thus you can end up with a punishing ride. Some people say that for beginners it doesn't matter since they aren't on the bike as long as an enthusiast, but I'll thrrow it out there anyway. I don't know what price range you are looking at, and I realize that aluminum bikes tend to be cheaper than steel, if they are of the same quality, but it's something to consider.


It was recommended by a co-worker that steel is better - I am not sure if hiw old Rocky is a steel frame, or his brodi...

I figured that a 15 or 15.5 would be better... they did not have any in stock as it is end of season for the 06 models... Do you ride a Rocky? If not what kinda bike do you ride?

My budget is between $1500 and $2000 canadian dollars... give or take... I know the one that was 18.5" was going for $1499 on sale from $1699 canadian dollars.. I told him if I could get one at regular price in the proper fit I would not have a problem paying regular price... It's not always about the "deal" it is about comfort


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Fact is, test riding a bike that is the wrong size is pretty useless, no matter how nice the bike. Looking for smaller nice bikes can be really frustrating to say the least. I personally would not put $$ down on a bike that I hadn't ridden unless it was one of those custom Tituses ( Titii?) that I hear so much about. I hope you have some other LBS options to choose from so you can try some bikes that fit correctly. Or, have a good LBS order in what you think you want, with the understanding that you are not buying it if it doesn't fit correctly.


----------



## kerrybelle (Oct 18, 2005)

*I love my Rocky Mountain!*

I have a 2005 RM Element 70 and love it. My husband has the 2006 ETSX 70. We are both very satisfied with our bikes. Can't give you any input on the Vertex, sorry. I believe RM mtn bikes have an excellent reputation.

Good luck finding the right bike.

Kerry


----------



## 1mystk (Sep 28, 2006)

formica said:


> Fact is, test riding a bike that is the wrong size is pretty useless, no matter how nice the bike. Looking for smaller nice bikes can be really frustrating to say the least. I personally would not put $$ down on a bike that I hadn't ridden unless it was one of those custom Tituses ( Titii?) that I hear so much about. I hope you have some other LBS options to choose from so you can try some bikes that fit correctly. Or, have a good LBS order in what you think you want, with the understanding that you are not buying it if it doesn't fit correctly.


Thanks Formica,

I know that I have three local bike shops... One - the one I went into, carried RM, Fisher, Brodi, GT.

I was hoping that the manager was going to tend to me as I was an older woman - but rather decided to help out a teenager look for a new bike... so he stuck the kid on me... I have noticed that al the bikes in that shop were all large frames... the only small frames were other low end bikes worth like $300 - $500 bikes... none of which were RM.

I have one other to check out that is local, but my last experience there was not the best... so I think I will call the shop and find out when the owner is in. The youth that work there are all downhill, stunt jumper junkies who looked at me funny when I rolled in my old Raleigh bike to be tuned. They carry Kona, Giant, Trek... no RM.

I guess it is time to search out by phone before I drive all over ontario in search 

I say never buy anything that you can't touch or test out first... especially when dropping that much coin on bike!


----------



## 1mystk (Sep 28, 2006)

kerrybelle said:


> I have a 2005 RM Element 70 and love it. My husband has the 2006 ETSX 70. We are both very satisfied with our bikes. Can't give you any input on the Vertex, sorry. I believe RM mtn bikes have an excellent reputation.
> 
> Good luck finding the right bike.
> 
> Kerry


Thanks, At the moment I was told to go hardtail as a beginner to learn skills and eventually will jump into FS. I did however read up on the Element 70. I didn't happend to see one at the LBS that I went to... or get a chance to ask the price tag associated with it! It may be out of my price range for sure.

There is a dealer in Toronto that carries RM... so I will see if they have a Vertex in my size and go from there. :thumbsup:


----------



## pixy (Nov 8, 2005)

RM Vertex = Great bike! Light, responsive and classic XC geometry. 

I have owned one for 4 years. I am 5'3" with 29" inseam and ride the 16( 21.4 toptube) ??. I have longish torso and very long arms. But don't go by me, your shop should be able to size you up.

The bike climbs great and has the typical hard tail feel. I use a suspension seatpost. I am middle-aged, and ride very rough conditions in my area, and prefer FS or Ti HT these days, but still love riding the vertex on smoother terrain. I have not tried steel yet, but perhaps I should.

If you are still not sure about sizing, you can always have a bike fit done by a professional.

pixy


----------

